

Are millennials insignificant musically? And only relevant in the realm of tech? - refineyourself
http://readsource.com/lifestyle/music/dave-van-ronk-and-i-size-up-popular-music/

======
api
This is totally subjective, but the millennials do seem to me to be
artistically on the sidelines. There are exceptions, but as a whole the
generation seems both uninterested in making art and uninterested in art/music
in general compared with previous generations.

I have a suspicion it might have something to do with economics. Art/music
becomes an irresponsible diversion when you graduate with 50-200k in student
loans. The millennials are largely indentured servants to banks.

